# Tiger Lite



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

being new to jigging, bang for your buck here seems pretty good. Any experience with using the tiger lite rods for jigging? Just dont want to go head first into a rod thats 300$ if im not able to go that often... at least at the moment. Eventually i wont have this issue butttt for now we will keep it at this.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a couple for kingfish, throw em around and not scared to scuff them up or break them. Cheapo's for sure but reliable and practically indestructable. They work great. Haven't jigged with them but im positive that they will do a good job and get the job done. 

S4L


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

thats what ive pretty much read. I almost feel ashamed to use an ugly stik but if it gets the job done then i cant complain


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

honestly, I know and have seen ALOT more blue water guys using the tiger lite rods than inshore ungly stick rods. They are a very good loaner rod because thewy are duarable and work very well. I have quality rods, sea magic, savage rod, and a coupel shimanos, but I still have my tiger lite. Work very well and im not worried if something happens to it, i can easily just buy another. No shame in my game hahah

S4L


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

thats the mindset i kind of have. Nothing makes me matter than breaking a guide or losing an eye. Like i mentioned on another thread, it will be paired with a spinfisher v with probably 50 or 65 lb braid so with the capability of 30-35 lbs of drag i can decide if i want to go heavy or extra heavy on the rod. I havent really messed with the action on either one. Suggestions?


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

depends on how many oz jigs youre using and what are you targetting? I use the extra heavy and it works great on everything to be honest. I use to think too much into it and i overthought it. I believe i had my old penn 7500ss on the extra heavy and it worked great. I used it to drift for kingfish, i used it to jig for snapper and what not, and i used it for pitch baits to cruinsing ling. Pretty versatile rod in my eyes


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

sounds encouraging. A friend of mine kind of made a good point, in which im sure having a rod with lots of action is great for jigging in the aspect of lure movement however if it has alot of bend you could be pulling alot on the rod and not really moving the fish up because the rod bends more instead of pulling the fish. That sounds confusing im sure but hopefully you get what im saying. I just need something that isnt going to break and i can throw a large bait down with confidence. Then once i decide i can afford a little better stuff and its worth spending my money on (I.E # of opportunities to go; success or lack of in jigging) than i will consider having a rod built or so.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I have five or six of them. For the price hard to beat. Reel seats suck, make sure to use the reel clamp. Get the XH, I will run 80lb braid on an avet and lock it down. If the rod breaks, no big deal grab another one and give it another try. Have yet to break one, but sure I will. Kinda tuff on my equipment.

The longer ones are perfect for casting for ling. The action of the rod is very forgiving on ling when the go crazy at the boat, keeps them from bouncing the line when they head shake and spitting the hook. Have a Shimano 700b on a 6'6" one that stays rigged for ling.


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

OKUMA XH or XXH best bang for the buck on the Low end. I have put them through the ringer and they are still going strong. Much more back bone than the Ugly sticks. IMHO..


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

what model are the okuma rods youre talkin about


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

561XXH CONVENTIONAL, CJ-C-601XH CONVENTIONAL, CJ-S-701MH SPINNING HERE IS THE LINK
https://www.okumafishing.com/product/view/rods/saltwater-jigging/cedros-jigging

YOU CAN BUY THEM HERE.
http://www.charkbait.com/cs/csrods-Okuma.htm

GIVE THEM A SHOT.. ONLY BROKE ONE AND I HIGH STUCK IT LIKE A PRO!!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

if you are looking to fish 50-65 pound braid spend the $120 on a shimano tevalla in the 50-100 pound test class, mine has landed over 20 tuna over a 100 pounds on it it has landed marlin as well..its the same rod i use for just about everything be it slide lining from bob hall pier or jigging near the rigs or trolling for kings the shimano trevallas are the most versatile rods i have ever used..
i broke 3 ugly stick tiger jigging rods even the one rated for up to 200 pound test, i will not waste my money on them, as far as the tiger light i would stick to mono for it, unless you are staying under 30 pound braid( i used to land kings on a tiger light with 20pound braid, its super fun but the rod wont hold up for long..)


----------



## puckkeeper28 (May 7, 2012)

I have seen the ugly sticks hold up fine man, the rods ive seen break the most on the boat were the FTU brand. Lots of ppl bring out there tiger lites. x2 on the reel clamp


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

I've got a couple of Tiger Lites 20-50lb 7 ft I was holding for the time I started kayak fishing but I'll part with them pretty cheap if you're interested. Win-Win situation for both of us.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

i appreciate the offer but i already purchased an 80-130 tiger light jigging. Rod worked great, i bent it over as hard as it would go yesterday on the offshore trip, landed a sow and almost a 3-4 foot shark pretty easily. 

On a side note, jigging is hard as hell


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Blueshoes said:


> i appreciate the offer but i already purchased an 80-130 tiger light jigging. Rod worked great, i bent it over as hard as it would go yesterday on the offshore trip, landed a sow and almost a 3-4 foot shark pretty easily.
> 
> On a side note, jigging is hard as hell


I've also got a 7' Shimano Terez rated 30-60lbs (I think) if you're interested. If not, I may put the Tiger Lites and Terez for sale on the classified board.


----------

